# Sheds



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

found a good one today.


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

#2, still lots of snow up here


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

unclecbass said:


> View attachment 495279
> #2, still lots of snow up here


Nice! GT County?


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Good gravey BWHUNTR, what a stud buck and antler! I sure hope you find the other half!


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Jumped a nice 8 point on a walk yesterday still sporting his antlers. Van Buren county.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Checked a cam today and still have two nice bucks still carrying both sides.


----------



## buckhunter14 (Oct 10, 2007)

Checked cameras yesterday and have four different bucks carrying 1/2 racks and one with both dropped in mid-Michigan.


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

#2, still lots of snow up here


Hoytman5 said:


> Nice! GT County?


antrim


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

Pulled my cameras today and chips showed nothing with horns. Several bucks and all were missing horns. West Michigan. Walked a couple of miles and no luck finding sheds.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

Watched 2 feeding in the beans behind the house this Saturday. One will be a legit deer next year. Both had full gear. Then I jumped the B1G1 out of some hingecuts Sunday afternoon when I took my dog for a walk around the field. He was catching some rays on the south side of the hill.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Checked my today feb 24th had to bucks with both.Think I will wait until end of March yo look


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Had a buck in the backyard tonight still carrying.


----------



## lumpy0910 (Apr 28, 2011)

Decent day today....all small though


----------



## lumpy0910 (Apr 28, 2011)

Found a nice one last week


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Got out for a couple hours today and found my first two of the season.


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

T Brown said:


> View attachment 489319

















EDIT: Just wondering why T Brown has a rock on his foot....lol.


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

cakebaker said:


> View attachment 496585


Is that a matched set?


----------



## T Brown (Dec 7, 2008)

RMH said:


> EDIT: Just wondering why T Brown has a rock on his foot....lol.


Dad’s too cheap to buy new latches for the hot tub cover so we use the only thing Amboy township grows annually.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

cakebaker said:


> View attachment 496585


Wonder if he pooped first or dropped his antler then pooped.
Never found an antler in a bed..........cool stuff!!!


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

RMH said:


> Wonder if he pooped first or dropped his antler then pooped.
> Never found an antler in a bed..........cool stuff!!!


Those overhead cover beds don't work.


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

I normally find them where the food source is. But, the best matching sets I have found have been in bedding areas


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Tis the season.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Live from the woods- just found #3 on a hike/shed hunt with my wife.


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

Hoytman5 said:


> Live from the woods- just found #3 on a hike/shed hunt with my wife.
> View attachment 497721


that one looks pretty weathered, last year drop?


----------



## jonnyb (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

lreigler said:


> that one looks pretty weathered, last year drop?


I’m pretty sure it is this years. It was under a cedar on a south facing hill where there is a lot of sun light. No chew marks either which would suggest this year too.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Also scored on #3 today.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Got picture of another one plus saw two more nice ones with both sides on march2.Think I will wait til April.Last year I evan got pictures of couple nice ones on April5


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

retired dundo said:


> Got picture of another one plus saw two more nice ones with both sides on march2.Think I will wait til April.Last year I evan got pictures of couple nice ones on April5


Picture


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

#4 tonight. 1.5 hours and 1.5 miles.


----------



## T Brown (Dec 7, 2008)

Personal best for quantity in a day.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

T Brown said:


> Personal best for quantity in a day.
> View attachment 498823


Nice finds! Is that this years?

Had my best day last year with 7. Not as big as the ones you found though.


----------



## T Brown (Dec 7, 2008)

Hoytman5 said:


> Nice finds! Is that this years?
> 
> Had my best day last year with 7. Not as big as the ones you found though.


One was from last year that I found today. The rest were this years drop. I only seem to see the smaller sheds when I almost step on them.


----------



## Out-Kast (Feb 10, 2020)

Found one down near the creekbed area yesterday morning, while taking the brother's pooch for a walk in the woods.


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

T Brown, where you finding them? Winter wheat or rye fields? Or bedding areas?


----------



## T Brown (Dec 7, 2008)

Maple_Ridge said:


> T Brown, where you finding them? Winter wheat or rye fields? Or bedding areas?


standing beans and bedding.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Found four today in little over a hour with one of the grandkids.


----------



## lumpy0910 (Apr 28, 2011)

Got #7 today....killing the small ones!


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

walked a few miles today only found 1. Passed this buck up during muzzleoader season 10 yds from where he dropped this.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Spent a few hours in the woods today checking out two specific bedding areas. Too bad on the dead head! But got another one to look forward to next year! Washtenaw county.


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

The shed I found yesterday was within sight of a trail cam and after going through that card I found the shed was dropped on March 1st so less than a week on the ground when I found it.

First pic shows the buck coming he's the 5th one over from the right.









This pic shows the deer in back with its nose to the shed.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

springIstrutfallIrut said:


> The shed I found yesterday was within sight of a trail cam and after going through that card I found the shed was dropped on March 1st so less than a week on the ground when I found it.
> 
> First pic shows the buck coming he's the 5th one over from the right.
> View attachment 500169
> ...


Is that hole in his horn from critters chewing on it? Awesome series of photos and great shed!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Got out for a couple hours today but didn’t find anything. There is still a lot of snow in my best spots. Gonna try a couple south facing slops tomorrow.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Hoytman5 said:


> Is that hole in his horn from critters chewing on it? Awesome series of photos and great shed!


The deer that is in the back is looking at the shed, not the first one.


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

Hoytman5 said:


> Is that hole in his horn from critters chewing on it? Awesome series of photos and great shed!


I'm sure it's from squirrels gnawing on it , almost all the way through. The amount of fox squirrels here and all the spots I hunt is ridiculous !!!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Woodbutcher-1 said:


> The deer that is in the back is looking at the shed, not the first one.


Yeah, that’s awesome. My question was in reference to his first post where he is holding the shed and it looks to be chewed on pretty deep. Damn squirrels!


----------



## DoeMaster (Aug 24, 2012)

Up to 5 for the season and I can’t believe it since I’ve had so little time. I found a match set spike/fork during my lunch break midweek and I took the kids out this afternoon for an hour since it was so nice and found 2 from last year. 

I must’ve walked past the 2 we
found today 10 times each last year searching for the match of a giant, I never saw them because I was after that one. Lesson learned!


----------



## Out-Kast (Feb 10, 2020)

springIstrutfallIrut said:


> I'm sure it's from squirrels gnawing on it , almost all the way through.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

#8 this spring.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Sorry for the double takes.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

How about that?


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Found a matching set about 15 feet apart on the way out to do some habitat work with the chainsaw.
















Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Botiz said:


> How about that?


Wow. You really nailed the angle. Circle gets the square. Nice find!


----------



## DoeMaster (Aug 24, 2012)

"Big Tuna" said:


> The waters parted this morning to find #8.
> View attachment 500365
> View attachment 500367


Once a spike, always a spike! Lmao almost looks like it was chewed before it dropped. Sweet find!


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

The waters parted this morning to find #8.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Hoytman5 said:


> Yeah, that’s awesome. My question was in reference to his first post where he is holding the shed and it looks to be chewed on pretty deep. Damn squirrels!


Sorry Hoytman5 ,i never saw that pic.that you are referring to (post #81) before i made my comment. my bad.


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

BWHUNTR said:


> found a good one today.
> View attachment 495265
> 
> View attachment 495273
> ...


and found his other side this morning!


----------



## Prouder02 (Sep 10, 2014)

Damn rodents! Got on 3 today, one this years drop and two oldies. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

I covered about 4 miles today lots of good ground and the only antlers I saw were still on top of living animals lol. Did find a wide of good bucks signe from last year. I didn't do a lot of looking in the areas I normally find them more scouted the edges looking for the best areas that I need to look in the coming weeks


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

BWHUNTR said:


> and found his other side this morning!
> View attachment 500539
> 
> View attachment 500541
> ...


You know you will have a monster around next year.Have fun trying to sleep thinking about him


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Woodbutcher-1 said:


> Sorry Hoytman5 ,i never saw that pic.that you are referring to (post #81) before i made my comment. my bad.


No worries bud!


----------



## buckhunter14 (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## buckhunter14 (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Another pile of walking last few days and again nothing. Found an area that has been pounded through the winter and lots of scrapes from before that. Has grown up so much in last 5 years. Way to one side of area of my property I rarely enter. And then all the ticks combine with me and the dog. Found 3 more on ride home.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Sparky23 said:


> Another pile of walking last few days and again nothing. Found an area that has been pounded through the winter and lots of scrapes from before that. Has grown up so much in last 5 years. Way to one side of area of my property I rarely enter. And then all the ticks combine with me and the dog. Found 3 more on ride home.
> View attachment 506699
> View attachment 506701


That pic makes my skin crawl


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Yea. 


Radar420 said:


> That pic makes my skin crawl


 Yea. It's been bad. Very bad. 3 different species of ticks in that pic. The tiny ones scare me the worst. Cant feel them


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Thought I had shed #10 tonight!


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hoytman5 said:


> Thought I had shed #10 tonight!
> View attachment 507541
> 
> View attachment 507545


That has to hurt


----------



## Rainman68 (Apr 29, 2011)

Sparky23 said:


> Yea.
> 
> Yea. It's been bad. Very bad. 3 different species of ticks in that pic. The tiny ones scare me the worst. Cant feel them


Lonestar ticks I fear the most, between Lymes and Rocky Mtn Spotted fever.

That pic has more ticks than I've found in ten years on my property, 2 counties north of me that's a normal walk in the woods.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Rainman68 said:


> Lonestar ticks I fear the most, between Lymes and Rocky Mtn Spotted fever.
> 
> That pic has more ticks than I've found in ten years on my property, 2 counties north of me that's a normal walk in the woods.


It's odd I know the worst areas before I go in them. I have a mushroom spot in yankee springs that I doubt I'll ever go to again. I would have had 20 in 2 minutes 100 in 10. And that's no joke. You can almost watch them appear on you. Other side of the road I've only found 1...ever??? Same terrain?


----------



## Rainman68 (Apr 29, 2011)

I've been picking in Ash forest's, not a low lying branch around and have them Kamikaze bomb from 40+ foot up. Keep safe and good luck with your picking.


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

Found a few the last couple days


----------



## Prouder02 (Sep 10, 2014)

Best 2 found so far 


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)




----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Speaking of ticks.... of all my years in the woods I found the first tick on me today!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Still have at least 3 still holding, looks like I will have to cover the whole place again.


----------



## Prouder02 (Sep 10, 2014)

Today’s find 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckhunter14 (Oct 10, 2007)

Prouder02 said:


> Today’s find
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What year trail camera pic was this? Curious if this was a fresh drop or a year late drop given the amount of chewing/aging on the brow tine?

Thanks!


----------



## Prouder02 (Sep 10, 2014)

buckhunter14 said:


> What year trail camera pic was this? Curious if this was a fresh drop or a year late drop given the amount of chewing/aging on the brow tine?
> 
> Thanks!


January 2020


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckhunter14 (Oct 10, 2007)

Prouder02 said:


> January 2020
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting! I wouldn't have guessed given the amount of chewing on the brow tine. Maybe the picture isn't coming in super clean but it looks like it has been chewed / dried out quite a bit. I have been lucky in the fact that very few of my fresh sheds have little to no chewing on them. Year's past sheds are a whole different story!


----------



## ShakingArrow (Oct 30, 2017)

March 26 found these, state land bucks!!


----------

